

What’s contained in a boarding pass barcode? - bootload
http://shaun.net/2011/05/whats-contained-in-a-boarding-pass-barcode/

======
re
Similarly, if you're posting an image of a mailed envelope and want to block
out your address, don't forget to remove the postal bar code, which can be
specific enough to identify your mailbox.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSTNET>

------
jarin
I seem to remember hearing about there being an indicator of whether or not
you should be given an "enhanced screening" as well. I assume it is set if you
are on a watch list, or randomly otherwise.

~~~
Udo
If you're on "The List" or have otherwise triggered red flags, your boarding
pass will have a quadruple S marking on it (SSSS) in plain text.

~~~
knieveltech
Seize, Sequester, Search, Sodomize?

~~~
hammock
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_Security_Screening_Se...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_Security_Screening_Selection)

------
jimktrains2
So, this information isn't signed or anything? Airports that scan your pass to
check your name don't actually look up the name from a database? So..:-\

~~~
swewing
When boarding an aircraft the information is still used to mark you as boarded
in the airline's system.

This information is then checked when the flight closes to make sure that
everyone who has checked in has actually boarded.

The scanners at TSA entry points might be a different story. I'm not sure if
they're linked into the airline reservation's system, or if they just check
the barcode to see if you have a valid flight for that day listed. I'm
certainly not going to test this theory though!

Fortunately the country I live in (AU) allows anyone through domestic security
check-points, so it's a non issue.

------
drblast
Does anyone else find it odd that the barcode doesn't entirely consist of a
primary key referencing a passenger database?

I do somewhat understand the desire to encode additional information for cases
when, for example, network connectivity is lost at an airport terminal, but
mostly this just seems unnecessary.

~~~
epochwolf
Having worked with some enterprise software before, this is not a surprise.
What happens if you have multiple booking systems? You end up with 87734 being
non-unique. GUIDs? What if the system was produced in the 80s?

Having the scan code contain the same info as the boarding pass itself is just
fine. It's what you would do with a paper pass anyway.

------
mscarborough
Article not readable in FF - crammed into small div on right.

~~~
JoshTriplett
I noticed this when I attempted to make the small fonts a bit larger. If you
shrink your fonts a bit it might work. (Looks like the site uses some fragile
CSS positioning.)

------
joshmattvander
I don't know, but that question just put you on a watch list ;D

~~~
swewing
You'll be pleased to know that I've flown in the US several times since making
that post, and not only have I not been selected for "secondary screening", I
haven't had the nude-o-scope either ;-)

